# Buy a John-deere 8630 ?



## Jonas (Aug 26, 2012)

I am looking to buy a cheap articulated tractor for pulling heavy trailers with gravel and excavators, i have also some grain cultivation and a rotary cultivator which I use to make topsillage for lawns. I can see that theres a lot of cheap 8630:s and 8640:s in your country is it good machines ? or is there anything better in the price range ?

What usually break on them ? anything special ?

Is there anything you can do to increase the top speed ?

If i don`t have duals can i get it narrower than 2.6 meters ?

Is it possible to get it narrower than 2,32 m and lower than 2,4 m (into a container)just for transport ? I expect to remove the cab, exhaust and maybe 2 tyres. It gets a lot more expensive to bring it home otherwise, about 6-7000 USD at least.

Is it possible to find a brochure or some specifications on them somewhere on the internet ?


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

They are not too bad. The things to watch out for are the head gaskets. Back ends are good. The electrics have there faults but usually good


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

When we shipped them we had to cut the stub axles off and put them in the container with no wheels


----------

